# What games do you play?



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 11, 2013)

!! A game section!!  

What games do you play? 

List your games and system for those games. Maybe toss uo your gamer tag too. 

I've been playing lots of black ops 2. Dayman422 ps3. Got steam too, will have to look at what games I have. I'm down for some L4D2 on steam at the moment.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm playing this one right now. It's one of the games I got myself for Xmas this year, I still need 1,5, and 6 to complete my NES mega man collection.


[video=youtube;SwZ_YwvYHo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwZ_YwvYHo4[/video]


----------



## kawasaki ninja (Jan 11, 2013)

Psycho fox on Sega Master System.
Final Fight on Snes.
Diablo 3 on Pc.
Hidden and Dangerous on Sega Dreamcast.


----------



## gioua (Jan 11, 2013)

COD2
I'm boring!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm starting a new game on Farcry3 on the warrior difficulty setting, doesn't really seem that much harder to me. I made sure and got the Bull shotgun ASAP, I love that thing.


----------



## kinetic (Jan 11, 2013)

Hide the Salami in about two hours, if I'm lucky.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 11, 2013)

I should try to finish Limbo


----------



## cues (Jan 12, 2013)

Half life 2 deathmatch
fly or die online pool (free!)
driver 3 if i ever pull the old ps2 out


----------



## biglungs (Jan 12, 2013)

Borderlands 2 i keep thinking about getting a new game but stay stuck


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 12, 2013)

twister!!!


----------



## gioua (Jan 12, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Hide the Salami in about two hours, if I'm lucky.


did you ever find it??


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been watching my gf play skyrim and its making me want to play. But I lost so much game progress when my ps3 broke, it just makes me sad to play again 

100 hours GONE!


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I've been watching my gf play skyrim and its making me want to play. But I lost so much game progress when my ps3 broke, it just makes me sad to play again
> 
> 100 hours GONE!


wtf i thought you werent talkign to her ..ugh youre an idiot


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

Really? No Limbo fans?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm playing this one right now. It's one of the games I got myself for Xmas this year, I still need 1,5, and 6 to complete my NES mega man collection.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;SwZ_YwvYHo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwZ_YwvYHo4[/video]


Oh my... The megaman series was great!!!!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> wtf i thought you werent talkign to her ..ugh youre an idiot


The correct term is whipped.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 12, 2013)

<p>


Krondizzel said:


> The correct term is whipped.


</p>
<p>
<br />
lol... DICK<br />
<br />
I&#39;ve been wanting to ask, what the hell is that alien thing in black ops 2? I&#39;ve called them baby zombies.. baby aliens.. just aliens.. My game froze and I got to look up close to them. So now looking closer, they look like the elder zombies all shriveled up and mutated from radiation or some shit. Just my theory</p>
<p>
&nbsp;</p>
<p>
EDIT: WTF happened to my post?! haha</p>


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> <p>
> </p>
> <p>
> <br />
> ...


What does this have to do with quoting me?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 14, 2013)

About to play some skyrim


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> About to play some skyrim


I'm going to wait till you get another 100 hours in, then delete your save files.


----------



## Derple (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been playing an online free Counter Strike type game. Its called Be Gone, and its heaps of fun. Would definitely recommend it to anyone looking games to play.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Jan 16, 2013)

NHL 13 Eh!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 19, 2013)

rocpilefsj said:


> NHL 13 Eh!


NFL 13 is pretty sick too


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 27, 2013)

FIFA 13 ! gonna get NHL 13 soon too..... eh


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 27, 2013)

gioua said:


> COD2
> I'm boring!


Do you play online. Also what console? I play it every few days online. If you are on the 360 then I could have played with you at some point. I like going back to play it because of it's smooth graphics and the WW2 guns.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 27, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> FIFA 13 ! gonna get NHL 13 soon too..... eh


I'm not a soccer fan but I saw some friends playing this and I actually thought I was watching the game on T.V. Graphics are amazing!


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm a PC guy, so no consoles. The gaming industry, at least certain companies like EA, have really screwed the pc gaming community up. 

My favs when I have time are:

All the STALKERS. If you patch em right they work flawlessly.

Fallout 3

Battlefield 2 AIX 2.0

Crysis I, II and Warhead. 

FarCry 1, 2 and 3. 

Fear-all but the original is the best. 

Rage

Borderland 1 and 2. 

Assassins Creed-all

I like old ones like Max Payne and FEAR and old battlefield games. Play Limbo sometimes. Madden 2004-08 and when I'm real bored I play tiger woods 2007. I have many custom golf courses I created available online for 2007 and 2008 tiger woods at http://www.coursedownloads.net/coursesource/


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> I'm a PC guy, so no consoles. The gaming industry, at least certain companies like EA, have really screwed the pc gaming community up.
> 
> My favs when I have time are:
> 
> ...


so you have steam then yes


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 27, 2013)

This upsets me because I liked pc games a lot more then console. The machines are more powerful and this ment the games had way more features. Now it seems like they have given up. 

The last good pc game I bought is Starcraft 2 . Hard game , you have to , scout, build, expand, fight, find what the enemy is building an instantly drop your curent plans and build counter units.


And this goes back and forth. Now the enemy will counter you. Then you counter those. And you have to keep expanding and control all the money on the map. Most games end when you don't counter With the right units or you run out of money 


end rant lol


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> so you have steam then yes


Yep. I pirated games for years, I guess this is my way of giving back what I owe. Although I have a second pc with all my pirated games when steam is malfunctioning or for company.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> This upsets me because I liked pc games a lot more then console. The machines are more powerful and this ment the games had way more features. Now it seems like they have given up.
> 
> The last good pc game I bought is Starcraft 2 . Hard game , you have to , scout, build, expand, fight, find what the enemy is building an instantly drop your curent plans and build counter units.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

PCs, especially well built ones like the few I have are many times more powerful then any console will ever be. I'm just so use to PC and PC quality I could never do console. I haven't owned a console since...IDK. Maybe the first Xbox. No memory of consoles except the worst one ever and I forgot what it was called, oh ya Dreamcast. Just a piece of shit but I absolutely loved the first NFL 2K game they came out with and this one Japanese game(searching wiki for title) Shenmue. It was the first role play type game I ever played and I just loved it, but I think that console broke after about 6 months. 

I'm running two 6950s in crossfire on my main setup and I can't even find games that can challenge their power, rank through the roof on the 3Dmark tests. All for what?

Starcraft=legendary series.


----------



## blacksun (Jan 28, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> Fear-all but the original is the best.




I read that wrong at first. I thought at first you were saying all of them are the best except the original. I was like, "!!!! the first one was revolutionary with it's ai and bullet time mode!" but then I realized you were saying all of them are good, but the original IS the best lol. I agree.

I started playing stalker:cop again with smrter after mentioning it in the pc gamers thread heh. Cannot for the life of me get atmosfear 3 to hook up with it without crashing, even with the correct patches and procedures.

I saw that the stalker license was picked up by bitComposer (they helped with cop) a while ago. Also, some of the guys from GSC went to create "vostok games" and are working on a game like the stalker's called "survarium". Can't wait!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 28, 2013)

I wont play a console game on a pc . They are built for console and controls designed for the current controllers. It gives a crappy control layout for pc. I know most pc games allow you to customize the layout but why should I have to.

its like yea lets build this game

xbox, check
ps3, check,

hey bill what about the pc guys yea lets just throw a quick beta together for them and call it finished.

I will say that consoles can not be beat for FPS


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 28, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I wont play a console game on a pc . They are built for console and controls designed for the current controllers. It gives a crappy control layout for pc. I know most pc games allow you to customize the layout but why should I have to.
> 
> its like yea lets build this game
> 
> ...


Not too sure about that, back when PS2 came out with Black Hawk Down, they played on the same servers as the computer gamers and got pwned. Computers and consoles are not the same in relation to online game play. The resolution in my laser mouse is far greater than any console controller, which translates to an ass whoopin out on the digital battlefield. Not to mention the latency of a console vs a well built gaming machine. I am a computer gamer for the simple fact I cannot use the newer controllers (since super NES...lol). Give me my G500 laser mouse and my cyborg keyboard and look out...lol. Console fps are usually maxed out at 8-15 peeps on a match. Take computer games that have up to 150 peeps on a single map. Halo and Gears of War and games like that would rock if we could have 75 vs 75 instead of 8v8 or 10vs10.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Not too sure about that, back when PS2 came out with Black Hawk Down, they played on the same servers as the computer gamers and got pwned. Computers and consoles are not the same in relation to online game play. The resolution in my laser mouse is far greater than any console controller, which translates to an ass whoopin out on the digital battlefield. Not to mention the latency of a console vs a well built gaming machine. I am a computer gamer for the simple fact I cannot use the newer controllers (since super NES...lol). Give me my G500 laser mouse and my cyborg keyboard and look out...lol. Console fps are usually maxed out at 8-15 peeps on a match. Take computer games that have up to 150 peeps on a single map. Halo and Gears of War and games like that would rock if we could have 75 vs 75 instead of 8v8 or 10vs10.
> 
> Peace
> 
> Asmallvoice


I'm terrible unless I have MY keyboard and MY mouse. Some people just don't understand. Anytime I see a mouse with a cord... I think... a great, that's gonna get me killed somehow.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Jan 28, 2013)

Resident Evil 1 and Resident Evil 2. When I get a few days off in a row I like to revert back to my younger days and play the old school stuff.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 28, 2013)

blacksun said:


> I read that wrong at first. I thought at first you were saying all of them are the best except the original. I was like, "!!!! the first one was revolutionary with it's ai and bullet time mode!" but then I realized you were saying all of them are good, but the original IS the best lol. I agree.
> 
> I started playing stalker:cop again with smrter after mentioning it in the pc gamers thread heh. Cannot for the life of me get atmosfear 3 to hook up with it without crashing, even with the correct patches and procedures.
> 
> I saw that the stalker license was picked up by bitComposer (they helped with cop) a while ago. Also, some of the guys from GSC went to create "vostok games" and are working on a game like the stalker's called "survarium". Can't wait!


haha ya I could of stuck a comma in there after, all. I replay the first FEAR and Extraction/Mandate a few times a year. Just love the horror feel, the atmosphere, music and of course Alma. Weapon selection is good and enemy is deadly challenging on difficult settings. And Jin Sun-Kwon looks so good.

I have yet to mod any of the STALKERS, looking forward to trying a few soon. I'm really looking forward to any new game similar to STALKER. Best game environment ever. I love the music intro at menu screen, just dark and relaxing.


----------



## marc88101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mind.........


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 28, 2013)

I plan on grabbing a Cyborg this spring, but will never replace my Naga.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

ACK! wires! NOOOOOO!


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

takes me like a few rounds to get used to new keyboards i hate that


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> takes me like a few rounds to get used to new keyboards i hate that


Do you prefer the flat button style or the raised button? I seriously cant get used to the flat keyboards!!! I'm used to the clickity clack of the keyboards from the 90's lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Do you prefer the flat button style or the raised button? I seriously cant get used to the flat keyboards!!! I'm used to the clickity clack of the keyboards from the 90's lol


raised but not like white keyboard style LOL.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 28, 2013)

NOOO, no no, not like the white style! those things were HORRIBLY loud! And the keys always seemed to stick on those ones? Maybe it's just me?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 29, 2013)

Call me crazy but i like the Chiclet keyboards.


----------



## blacksun (Jan 29, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Call me crazy but i like the Chiclet keyboards.




Well now I understand why you like fps's on consoles more than pc!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 29, 2013)

Ewww..... flat keyboard gross. Yes.. I am judging you.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

i have 5 free dota 2 games to give away


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 30, 2013)

i use to be big into facebooks texas holdem poker and the dreded mafia wars until i began dabbling in the oddly entertaining castleville. downside to MW an CV are when zyngas servers are up crapola creek them games loaidng times are like watching the finals of the snails 100 meter sprint! SLOW! lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2013)

curiousuk said:


> i use to be big into facebooks texas holdem poker and the dreded mafia wars until i began dabbling in the oddly entertaining castleville. downside to MW an CV are when zyngas servers are up crapola creek them games loaidng times are like watching the finals of the snails 100 meter sprint! SLOW! lol


.... those are not games .LOL


----------



## Figong (Jan 30, 2013)

Only one I really play, if I play any at all.. would be Civ V, Steam-based.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 30, 2013)

League of legends,is what i mostly play these days,occasional Old school game on the NES or SNES.


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 30, 2013)

From time to time I play bf3 on 360


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> From time to time I play bf3 on 360


bf2 was sick too.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> bf2 was sick too.


I'm just an honest moster when it comes to BF games. I wreck shit. Haven't been playing lately tho. Black ops 2 took the thunder.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm just an honest moster when it comes to BF games. I wreck shit. Haven't been playing lately tho. Black ops 2 took the thunder.


 I've gotten this message so many times. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 30, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> From time to time I play bf3 on 360


Same here but I've been playing some MK9 recently.


----------



## TheKushguy420 (Jan 31, 2013)

Star Craft 2 Bf3,COD black ops 2,League of legends,Little minecraft if I'm really bored....all on PC of coarse.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2013)

Any Dynasty Warriors fans here? Orochi 3 is coming out in march, I was about to import the damn thing I was so tired of waiting.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't do games much. I got stuck, but need to get back to Limbo. There's a demo on Steam - it is $9.99. I got it on the last big sale.


----------



## Krondizzel (Feb 6, 2013)

Just pulled 2 pentakills today on league of legends. epic!


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Mar 14, 2013)

long live street fighter, me and ryu have been whoopin ass since '91 man.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 15, 2013)

I've really been burning through games recently. I really don't know where I find the time between school and the lady. It's a fucking mystery.

Anyways, in the last month or so I've beaten: Crysis 3, Resident Evil 6, Metal Gear Solid Rising, Tomb Raider, and I am about to start God of War: Ascension.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 16, 2013)

I've been playing Demon's Souls, I had to start all over again because I forgot where I was with my other chars lol. I've been leaving stupid messages in hard to reach or hard to find locations lol.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 16, 2013)

I am to busy playing the game of life.. It sucks you only get to play the mini games for a short time after completing each level.

Get the metaphor, lol i suck at English


----------



## smok3h (Mar 17, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've been playing Demon's Souls, I had to start all over again because I forgot where I was with my other chars lol. I've been leaving stupid messages in hard to reach or hard to find locations lol.


Love love love love loooooooove that game!

Have you played Dark Souls? It's even better.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 18, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Love love love love loooooooove that game!
> 
> Have you played Dark Souls? It's even better.


No I haven't, my cousin was going to let me borrow it but then he moved. My barbarian just died for the first time, damn giant dragon boss, I always hated that part.


----------



## tinkerbella. (Apr 29, 2013)

Mario  
GTA!! 
And saints Row

boyfriend got me into playing black ops too  Always a blast!


----------



## Figong (May 1, 2013)

Am d/l SWTOR as we speak, going to take a few as the info it fetches is 26+GB all told.


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 4, 2013)

DayZ took my life away from October to March...Now im playing CS: GO and just finished Bioshock Infinite.

Also on my 3rd playthrough of Amnesia: The Dark Decent...Never found a game to match that immersion


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Love love love love loooooooove that game!
> 
> Have you played Dark Souls? It's even better.


I put 200+ hours into Dark Souls last year on the Xbox 360 in October I moved to PC gaming and sold my Xbox...


----------



## Andrew222 (May 5, 2013)

liked to snaoo brossGames. is a very Intrested Games.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 5, 2013)

Andrew222 said:


> liked to *snaoo* *bross**Games*. is a very Intrested Games.


Snow Bros. ?

[video=youtube;Pv1ueZnZXS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv1ueZnZXS8[/video]


----------



## UncleReemis (May 12, 2013)

League of legends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannawizard (May 13, 2013)

just got the DLCs for Borderlands 2.. kinda disappointed, especially the pirate one.. that one sucked ass big time~
gonna switch back to Darksiders since I didn't beat the first one, and started and stopped playing the second.


----------



## tip top toker (May 13, 2013)

It's been my experience that DLC for near every game is an absolute waste of money. 

Been playing blood dragon, and frankly, i'm not really very impressed. So think i'm gonna play some Fez with the gf this week.


----------



## sunni (May 13, 2013)

blood dragon is aiight so far, not the greatest thoguh


----------



## Big Trees (May 13, 2013)

I wish Microsoft would sell rare ware back to nintendo so they can actually make good donkey kong games again.


----------



## phyxel (May 14, 2013)

world of warcraft and league of legends


----------



## malickk (Sep 19, 2013)

When i am traveling i want to play the "Achron" because this is one of my favorite game while i am traveling. It is a real-time strategy game with single-player and multi-player free-form time travel. Players can play at different points in time simultaneously and can stop, slow, and fast forward through the flow of time.


----------



## Joshuap781 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just finished army of two "the devils cartel" (ps3) it's pretty dope


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 28, 2013)

I have been wanting to play some GTA 5 but no consoles over here :*( need some fraggin in my life~


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, gta 5 does look fun. I'll just wait for till the pc release and play it as it's meant to be played  After such a wait, i'm not going to defile it by playing it on ps3/360. Until then, i just bought a ps3 controller and gta vice city for android 

Bought Tak 2 for 80p, tis a fun game, and just bought Castle Story


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 30, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, gta 5 does look fun. I'll just wait for till the pc release and play it as it's meant to be played  After such a wait, i'm not going to defile it by playing it on ps3/360. Until then, i just bought a ps3 controller and gta vice city for android
> 
> Bought Tak 2 for 80p, tis a fun game, and just bought Castle Story


PC fanboy right here  also got a ps3 controller for games~ ill check out castle story~


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2013)

While i'm a fanboy, i still enjoy consoles, i just don't see the point in waiting 5 years for a game, then not to wait a few more months to be able to play it on pc or say the ps4/one and actually have decent graphics. I've watched youtube gaeplay vids of gta5 and good god is it ugly for this day and age. It's like waiting and waiting and waiting for something to be released, say a phone refresh, to then just settle with the mediocre budget model because the premium one you were waiting for wouldn't be in stock for another month. Silly. 

Castle story is something i'd have a hard time recomending. It's similar in a way to minecraft, just more user friendly, even though it isn't user friendly, and you are paying for a pre-beta version riddled with bugs to the point of often being unplayable, but once it's polished off, it should be a hit. as it is, if you save a game, when you load it again, you will have lost all of your stokpiles and have to go and mine and chop down your resources all over again. That said, i somehow put 3 hours of my time into it without realizing it.

I actually prefer the 360 controller for no other reason than the concave analogue sticks. With playstation analogue sticks, once the texture has worn out, the slightest bit of grease or sweat and i find my thumbs slipping off them entirely.


----------



## thetester (Sep 30, 2013)

I just finished Uncharted 3, which was totally epic by the way. I'm just sorry that I didn't get it when it came out. Now I'm on Starhawk playing the campaign mode. I got it free from PSN+ but unfortunately that did not include online play which was kinda the whole point in Starhawk. So far it has been very amusing. It is like a 3rd person shooter cross between Starcraft and Borderlands. I think I'll be on to Farcry 2 after this.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2013)

Farcry 2 is nothing special imo. It's great at first, but then it becomes incredibly boring as you realize that every single mission is the same, just in a different location.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok guys I was just given a xbox 360 (brand new) 300gig harddrive I think, I gave away the damn Kinect thing lmao last thing they need here is me jumping around the living room at 6ft 2 210 pounds. I gotta admit that fifa 14 looms good, oh and they really want me to buy battlefield 4 so I am unsure where to go really. I traded 4 hakapelita snow tires for a new Kinect system with gold 12 month live card, and those free games that come with the system in the box. My question is this to you gamers how can we figure out which games are the best buys for the money and gaming experience?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Yeah, gta 5 does look fun. I'll just wait for till the pc release and play it as it's meant to be played  After such a wait, i'm not going to defile it by playing it on ps3/360. Until then, i just bought a ps3 controller and gta vice city for android
> 
> Bought Tak 2 for 80p, tis a fun game, and just bought Castle Story


Defile it? please explain?


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2013)

When it comes out for pc, and there are strong indications it will be released on the one/ps4 as well, it will look fantastic, as it ought to, given its time in development and the level that we are now at with regard to graphics quality. On the 360/ps3 it just looks like a pile of crap. For console gamers, this probably is not an issue as they've never seen good graphics, but as a pc gamer, who had graphics that far surpassed this over 7 years ago, it's just rather lame. I'll wait to play it as it was meant to be played  I like pretty games, not butt ugly ones


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok I see now, I used to play world of warcraft when shat city was tha shit! yeah many many moons ago. That being said the alienware tower I had was NOT CHEAP, so in the end we have to pay for this level of quality I guess. Tbh if I could afford a tower that would push anything on the market with ease I would def invest. I am NOT gamer like most here and even I can admit to the computer having a graphic level that's eons above basic consoles, not only that but puter players seem to have more of a gaming moral compass when it comes to co-op playing.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm hardly a gamer any more. My computer would sturggle to get £200 on ebay these days, but it can play every game on the market  While i don't have any issue with playing a game with bad graphics, i'm not going to spend £50 on the game when i know it can be better. £50 for any game is a joke imo. I'm only now beginning to play through ps2 games because i have a agme shop 20m from home that sells em for <£1 each. Can't argue with that. The number of times when i was young when my brothers and I would pool our money together for an expensive game only to find it was a load of gaff, eurgh. Never again. I never buy a game any more these days without having pirated it first to see if it's actually worth buying.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Oct 1, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> !! A game section!!
> 
> What games do you play?
> 
> ...


K1ng-_-R3ptar
Ps3 Black Ops Duece.

Lets kill some fucking zombies, mate.
Origins is off the CHAIN.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 2, 2013)

fifa 14 do you play? Enjoy a puff of good herbs and through passes from a sexy as midfielder I play with? Well sheet mang then let me know in a pm or something id LOVE to play the beautiful game with fellow stoners.


----------



## Steve French (Nov 4, 2013)

Doom all day baby


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 7, 2013)

fifa 14 and this battlefield 4 game my brother bought for me. I like fifa but shit its hard toi find a decent teammate to pass to. kinda sad too cause my pro does work at midfield! I like getting stoned and shooting Chinese infantry with my ma deuce!


----------

